# Fireline



## sportsman18

I just got my fishing reel respun and put 14 lb test line of Fireline on it. Of course the sales person talked me into it and seems to hold up good. Does anyone else use it and what are your thoughts about it. Well one thought that it isnt cheap.


----------



## Burly1

Although I do know some people who don't care for Fireline, I won't use anything else. There are times that you will need to add a mono, or fluorocarbon leader, but I don't see this as a drawback. I keep 18 rod/reel combo's ready to go, and they all have fireline, from 4 to 20 lb test. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Look very carefully at the line about the lure after each fish. If it's split anywhere it'll weaken fast. This is the same with all line, but I find Fireline to be the most.

For jigging you can't beat the sensitivity but remember there's no stretch so take it easy on the hook sets.

My .02


----------



## sportsman18

Thanks Chris, I will have to look for that every once in awhile. Hope it didnt weaken to bad this weekend with all the walleyes we were catching. We limited out about every time we went out and if we didnt we were only a few shy from it. The biggest size we saw was from the saugers this weekend and most of them about 75% of them were 1.5 - 2 lbs and just under 18 inches. Some real nice fish didnt any more than that.


----------



## njsimonson

I have always liked Fireline, but I am starting to lean toward PowerPro now. It is thinner, stronger and remains round (not flat like Fireline). PowerPro casts like a dream and does not absorb water, weaken, or lose its color as fast as fireline.

No question about it though, superlines save the day when it comes to fishing for big toothy critters, or in snag infested waters.

All superlines tend to carry that higher pricetag...but I wouldn't fish with anything else for the bass, pike and walleye I pursue, and its well worth the extra $5-7 a spool.


----------



## BROWNDOG

No offence but I think it stinks. It might be ok for walleye fishing where your setting the hook from deeper water but for bass fishing I don't like it Iv'e had it break on the hook set to many times. Yester day i was pre fishing for a tourney next sat and 3 docks in a row I broke on the hook set with 20 pound fire line needless to say I will not be using fire line for my dock or slop rod. I do like power pro in certain situations though I use 40 pound on my slop rod and 30 pound on my dock rod if I'm pitching a jig on a bait caster. If I'm skipping a tube I still use 12 # big game on my spinning rods.. Bottom line is the super lines have no stretch so something has to give and in most cases its the line or a big tear in the fishes mouth.


----------



## Burly1

Browndog, 
I have never had the trouble you describe, and have been using the stuff for years. I find that a palomar knot works perfectly, and honestly, have never had the line break at a knot, unless after many, many casts with a 3/4-1oz sinker on a Carolina rig. I'm not saying it didn't happen, but am trying to reason why, when my experience has been totally opposite from what you describe. Is it possible that you've built an unnoticed twist into the palomar? Mono will take the twist without much trouble, because of it's softer design. Fireline will fail as a result of a twist, due to it's hard finish. Puzzling. Burl


----------



## BROWNDOG

BURLY-1

Not sure what the problem is but I can't afford to loose a fish due to the line breaking on the set, I can deal with a fish getting off but NOT due to line breaking befor I even get a chance to loose it on my own, I'll stick with mono I tend to set the hook pretty hard and it is alot more forgiving, I do like the sensitivity of super lines but not the breakage. In the past 3 years I'll bet i've lost 10 fish that have cost me money do to super line breaking on the hook set, I love it for some reasons and hate it for others..

Are you catching any fish on that new rod of yours???????????? Hope you like it


----------



## sportsman18

With me getting fireline on my reels and rods I only will fish walleyes on it. Lake of the Woods is the main lake i fish all summer and this past weekend paid off with it. I cant say I have ever lost any fish but maybe later on down the road the same problem will happen. Hopefully not though. Good Luck to all you fisherman out there.


----------



## Burly1

Browndog,
Still waiting to get after some waldo's with the new rod. We've been hitting the little lakes as often as possible, for bass, pike and crappie. It just doesn't seem right to use it for anything else when there's a picture of a walleye on it. I DO like it a lot though. Set it up with a Mitchell 308X gold, and it balances perfectly, one inch in front of the reel seat. It will get put to good use later this month, and in the fall, when time allows. Thanks again. Don't give up on the fireline though. I really think you might have a knot problem, or just need to add a mono or fluorocarbon leader. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## duckslayer

Fireline is all i use. 8/6 for slip bobbering and 14/6 for trolling/pitching cranks. On my bobber rods i have a 3 ft vanish fluorocarbon leader. Ive NEVER had problems on hooking up with fish. Set your drag to have some give to it and once you hook into a fish adjust it to where you need it. In 2 tournaments this year so far, 17 days of prefishing I have lost 3 crankbaits. One on a toothy pike that bit at the boat, and the other two because of stupidity. For pitching cranks in timber 8 hrs a day out of those 17 days of prefishing i'd say the fireline is definetely worth it.


----------



## north14

I just rigged up with 14 lb fireline for the first time last weekend and had no problems with it. A little hard to get used to no stretch after using mono all those years.


----------



## mallard

I use fireline for casting cranks into trees,lindy rigging,and dipsey divers on the great lakes.I have tried it for vertical jigging,but it seems to wrap around the rod tip too often.


----------



## PJ

Mono for bobber fishing. Casting or catfishing I use braided line.


----------



## njsimonson

> A little hard to get used to no stretch after using mono all those years


Yeah - as in you can feel every subtle strike you would have missed and know where every inch of structure is on the bottom. With no stretch lines and jigs, you can make mental topo map of the river bottom!


----------



## north14

Very true, the only trouble for me to get used to is setting the hook to hard.


----------



## purepower

id go with spyderwire braided wire 12-14 lbs test is all u need


----------



## farmerj

WOW, You guys use heavy line........

I just spent the last week in the English river fishing with the wife and a bunch of friends. On our rods (Berkley 8'6"Lightening Rod for trolling and Shakespeare Intrepid 6'6" for Jigging) we had 6/2 Fireline until I found out I mis-tied a blood not on the backing line when it ran on the wife. The boat wasn't moving at the time and the drag was set just tight enough to pull it out with a little resistance.

We rig our lines with about 2 feet of Trilene 14# Big Game or a Shakespeare 8#line for Jigging or with a crawler rigs. Whenever we get a northern on it, we just change the mono. Even with the 6/2 Fireline, we were able to straight hooks out on rocks. The only rig I lost was one I cut off the last morning we were fishing. It was stuck that far into a rock crevice.

I was introduced to Fireline 5 years ago and absolutely love this stuff. The PowerPro was highly praised this year too, just haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## duckslayer

power pro is good stuff for bobber rods in the timber because it is a round braid and goes through the bobbers better than flat fireline. Other than bobber rods.....all fireline.


----------



## Mud15

I love the stuff and it never breaks! Never lost a fish with it.


----------



## smalls

njsimonson said:


> I have always liked Fireline, but I am starting to lean toward PowerPro now. It is thinner, stronger and remains round (not flat like Fireline). PowerPro casts like a dream and does not absorb water, weaken, or lose its color as fast as fireline.


nj, If you prefer powerpro over fireline you owe it to yourself to try stren Superbraid. It too remains round, doesn't fray like fireline and doesn't have the occasional "bumps" on the line like I've found on Powerpro. The bumps aren't a big deal unless you attempt to slip bob, where they will prevent you from sliding your bobberstop past certain points. Not a big deal if you never slipbob, but I try and use a couple of rods for most of my fishing and I gots to be a little versatile.

I am still using Fireline on a couple of my rods but as I respool it will be increasingly with Stren.


----------



## smalls

Also, nothing beats the cuts you get on the outside of your index fingers from superlines when you have your finger on the line (for ultimate sensitivity) and you snag something and it goes slicing across your skin.


----------



## njsimonson

I use the Superbraid 30 pound for flipping tubes around structure, specifically docks on Big DL in the summer for Largemouth Bass. Stuff can horse four- and five-pounders around posts without a hitch. I have it wound up on my spare spool, and probably am due for a respooling before the fish start moving up...which should be any day now!

I don't know how often you need to "finger the line" to get the sensitivity with superlines.  Its pretty sensitive to begin with, and you'd avoid all those finger cuts all together. Fingering the line is more of a mono trick, IMO.


----------



## tfrench

Hey I am getting a couple of new spinning rigs and want to pretty much use them for slip bobbers. Wallleye in the spring and fall, and perch and crappies in the summer. I want to use either fireline of powerpro. Those are the only two SuperLines that i have heard a lot about. Maybe another is better for my purposes. What pound should i get? Which kind? I have also heard that powerpro tangles way easy. Is this true? Thanks


----------



## farmerj

Fireline is weight/diameter rated. With that in mind.

I would recommend Fireline 6lb/2 lb diameter. It's all I have used as far as the superlines goes since 2000. I have also caught some big 28-30" walleyes on it as well as a 42" northern pike on this stuff.

When we go to Canada fishing, I can literally straighten my hooks out with this line as well.

I have also noticed using the 2 lb diameter line, if I am using a stick bait and trolling, I can actually use a 4-8' or a 5-10 foot depth and get to that 10-13 foot walleye depth trolling.


----------

